# International Tractor Parts



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Guys, I am working on restoring a International 1486 tractor. It was the first tractor that I purchased when I started farming on my own years ago. I just installed a replacement cab on it. Found out last night that the upper rear fuel tank has a split in it. Of course, it"s plastic. Case says that they are discontinued. I would like to replace the upper and lower tank when I do this. Does anybody know where I might get an aftermarket tanks for this ole gal? Case # upper tank is 71883C2 and lower is 130238C1. Thanks for any help you guys can give. Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

717-776-7542 Martin's Tractor Parts. Used, aftermarket, just plain knowledgeable about IH tractors.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That plastic can be welded if you can find someone to do it, my brother has done a few and it works fine


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms (Feb 5, 2011)

Were did you find the cab? I want to convert my 886 over to cab with A/C.
I havent't searched for a fuel tank but I would think not hard to find.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

rvtractorparts.com (Rock Valley, Iowa)

*worthingtonagparts.com*

Worth a call, but no guarantee they'll have anything.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a plastic welder but was concerned with the old fuel in tank and the outside and inside need to be dry and clean in order for plastic to stick. I also don't know if I have the proper rod for this application. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

hay&litter said:


> Were did you find the cab? I want to convert my 886 over to cab with A/C.
> I havent't searched for a fuel tank but I would think not hard to find.


 The cab came from Meyers Tractor Salvage in Aberdeen SD. I might be able to get a tank off of one there the next time I go out but it will be a month or so and I am getting in a hurry now to finish it before starting on corn. Mike


----------

